# Homemade Creations >  made a tailgate hitch step

## J_P

Recently made a tailgate hitch step to make it a little easier to climb into the truck bed.


Unit on stool -




collapsed with step up -




extended with gate up 




Extended for tailgate clearance -

----------

willyC93 (Jul 3, 2018)

----------

